# HP Photosmart C4280 all in one(from hardware)



## [email protected] (May 8, 2008)

I am trying to install this printer on my i-mac and can load all of the files but then it asks for the last step and i get an error. I read this same desperate message that I am posting. I am running out of patience!

Thanks for the help.

d:4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: HP Photosmart C4280 all in one*

I am going to transfer this to our Mac section.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What is the error?


----------

